#  > Forum by Your Languages >  >   >  >  >  -

## Mohamed

* 


*

   ء           43.531 ɡ      33,880 ɡ        ǡ    ѡ  !

    ݡ       1998         ѡ          .

      ݡ            ɡ             
      ȡ           2006       2005.

    ɡ           ڡ                 ϡ         ͡    ͡      ɡ      .

   "  "        ȡ         ȡ       ɡ      ɡ    ǡ               .

        :  "           ()  ɡ           ߡ      ߡ              ,                                ̡          ".

            ʡ    ѡ    ǡ           .

      ҡ   : "                  ".

     : "    ʡ      ,       ա         ǡ     ".

           ʡ : "       ǡ         ".

                : "     ǡ        ѡ    ".

       : "           ǡ   , , ,     ޡ         ".

   ҡ             25  ɡ                             .

    "  " :   :   ɡ :    :  D.O.P:    .
 
** 

**  






**  






**  






See More: -

----------


## Mohamed

**  






**  






**

----------


## Mohamed

**

----------

